Ask HN: What technology do you think will take off in 2019? - inktony
======
pizza
\- React and React Native will become even more popular

\- Machine learning being used to increase accessibility; EA's recently-
released blockbuster Battle Royale game Apex Legends includes a feature I've
never seen before in any game; live transcription of incoming voice chat to
text.. haven't relied upon it but I think it's an impressive first step in
that direction

\- Portable machine learning models, probably specifically real-time (24fps ~
60 fps) computer vision image segmentation on mobile devices; this will go
very well with the rising popularity of augmented reality frameworks

\- Alternative non-monetary uses of blockchains, primarily for friend-groups
or niche cultures - I've heard of private blockchains being used to broadcast
locations of secret just-in-time-announced underground raves (in Berlin), so
police can't just find out about it on facebook or something like that; this
sort of replaces friend-of-friend word-of-mouth invitations and I guess you
could implement fine-grained privacy/invitation rules this way

\- Maybe Google Soli will become a thing - it likely won't, but it's still
cool imo

\- Software-defined radio and amateur radio in general

\- 3D-printing, as mentioned by rolph

\- Better IoT security practices, maybe IoT security frameworks, etc

\- Better tools for circumventing digital censorship, thanks to the arms race
between firewalls of increasing sophistication and those who want to
circumvent them

\- Increased recognition that data is bound by local regulation; Google in
China, for instance, has to obey Chinese local laws. Perhaps we will also see
increased acknowledgment of so-called "data embassies"

\- Remote work and co-working will probably become even more popular

~~~
HNLurker2
\- Alternative non-monetary uses of blockchains, primarily for friend-groups
or niche cultures - I've heard of private blockchains being used to broadcast
locations of secret just-in-time-announced underground raves (in Berlin), so
police can't just find out about it on facebook or something like that; this
sort of replaces friend-of-friend word-of-mouth invitations and I guess you
could implement fine-grained privacy/invitation rules this way

Isn't it computer costly apart from monetary purposes

~~~
pizza
It can be pretty energy wasteful relative to other systems that accomplish
similar goals. But it's cool, though. :)

Read this for more info [https://www.wired.co.uk/article/rave-culture-on-the-
blockcha...](https://www.wired.co.uk/article/rave-culture-on-the-blockchain)

------
rolph
3d printing was a thinedge of the wedge, i think we will see leaps and bounds
regarding atomic scale assembly of materials and compound items. lasers are
becoming much more precise, and materials science is making gains. i think
very soon we will have crystal perfect alloys, and JIT manufacture of
assemblages that will not only be ultrapure but self healing.

Micro generation and actuation is another avenue. 25 years ago when carbon
nanotubes were a curiousity i could see world changing potential. we are now
learning to produce nanotubes and nanosheets of graphene in deliberate fashion
versus throw everything into the alchemical oven and sort through the mess for
the good pieces. The potential to fabricate atomic scale objects and the
potential to manipulate quantum phenomenon is growing tremendous, regarding
energy generation, computation , communications, and weapons technology. that
being said, warfare is going to become something of a nightmare never before
imagined. TRUE AI with real world based experiential machine learning and the
ability for these {devices?} to design and manufacture themselves is in its
infancy, and may lead us into a realm of artificial consciousness. We have
nearly cracked the code of life itself, with the advent of artificial
unicellular devices, and have gone into directions in a perhaps irresponsible
manner. CRISPR is not as new as its being made out to be. It was far to
irresponsible to develop such tech 20 years ago but someone did it. It is only
a matter of time before someone makes a tremendous mistake in these areas,
similar to the early concerns that a large enough fusion bomb would ignite a
nitrogen fusion event in the atmosphere and burn it all. the final nail in
this coffin is particle physics, and high energy physics. we may get to a
point of understanding the nature of spatial structure itself, and actually
manipulate the fundamental structure of spacetime [for lack of a true
descriptor] if so such things as quantum weapons [singularity weapons or
string manifold devices] or artificial spacetime constructs may be feasible.

------
masonic
The natural complement to Webassembly: WebCOBOL.

~~~
arduinomancer
Alternatively: the return of Java to the browser via WASM

------
mailslot
Kernel space JavaScript.

~~~
jolmg
No. Please, no.

Man, I hope you're joking, but I dread people would take it seriously.

~~~
Adamantcheese
WASM for native desktop applications.

------
aelhaji
Frictionless retail and ecommerce

------
heyjudy
Rust

~~~
Zelmor
low hanging meme

------
perilunar
SpaceX Crew Dragon!

~~~
perilunar
also Starship test vehicle

------
Bucephalus355
MongoDB

~~~
diehunde
I would say the opposite. A couple of big companies are already switching from
Mongo to other databases.

